# Music



## steveh69 (Jun 2, 2014)

Can anyone tell me about the music scene in Corfu town. Although I am not intending to continue professionally when I retire there I would still like to participate in the occasional jam. when in Corfu before I was always in holiday mode and somehow someone would find a guitar and ask me to play. I keep being told of a good Rock N Blues scene in Corfu but have no info. thanks.....Steve


----------



## jroy79 (6 mo ago)

Rock music is a community of online music discussion where you can interact with individuals who share your interests and seek for advice from them.


----------



## ytmp3converter01 (24 d ago)

The most popular free music site is YouTube where millions of users upload their uploaded videos and songs on that site. You can easily search for the song or video using its name or keyword and then visit btclod to mp3 tool in order to download it in MP3 format


----------

